# Converters Vs. Real Battery Chargers



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Plagerized in part from Battery website everyone should read

Recently we are seeing allot of questions about batteries and on board converters. Everything I ever needed to know was found at the above site. Especially how to make sure te batteries are fully charged and how to do monthly maintenance in order to have them last a long time.

Converters vs. real battery chargers

The converter in your RV isn't designed to be a decent battery charger. It's main purpose in life is to provide 12 volt power for your rig while you are plugged in to an A/C outlet.

In othr words -- your converter is designd to drop the voltage from 110 to 12 volts -- not serve as a battery charger!!

The converter is designed to not exceed a voltage of about 13.5 volts (the voltage of the lightbulbs and appliances in the trailer) , so it will never fully charge your batteries. Also, after it has succeeded in partially charging your batteries, it will then commence to boil off electrolyte, as the "float" voltage is too high (should be about 13.2 volts max.).

If you plug your rig into A/C power for months at a time, you MUST keep a close eye on your battery's electrolyte level. It is common for a converter to boil a battery dry in a month or two. If you must live with your converter, it is a big help if you unplug it or switch it off when the rig is in storage and attached to A/C power. Just run the converter overnight once a month or so and it will be much easier on your batteries.

Another significant disadvantage to the converter is that most units aren't capable of delivering their rated amperage to the batteries to charge them. And if using a generator, will put out significantly less when powered by a generator.

A much better choice is to replace your converter with a modern 3 stage battery charger. These units are fully automatic and can be left plugged in continuously without damaging your batteries. They provide much higher charging current than a converter and will fully charge your batteries in short order, even on generator power.

You can also buy just the charger and replace your existing converter with it, as it will handle all the functions of the converter and keep your batteries in shape too! Unfortunately, these chargers aren't cheap... you can expect to pay from $50 to $400 for one, depending on ratings and features.

---

Me personaly I have a Master kill switch for my batteries and once they are fully charged (by my built in battery trickle charger) I cut the batteries off and just use the converter to convert -- as it was designed to do...


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

He's probally right. I have 2 batterytenders. one on my ridin' mower and one on my HD. Both batts are 4 years old and are perfect. I plug them both in every time i get off of them. I was thinking of getting a batterytender for wet aera's and attatching the pig tale to the batt and hooking it up. I know and swear by batterytender products. www.batterytender.com


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I thought I had heard, or read somewhere that the converters in the Outbacks are three stage types. Maybe it was someone's wishful thinking. I have never bothered to actually monitor the voltage to verify that it shifts gears into a high charge (cyclic) mode, and then falls back to a float mode.
I do know one thing....I would like to replace that converter with one that doesn't spew RF all over the spectrum.

Bob


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I've had my RV plugged in continuously for over 10 months now. I checked my batteries just last weekend and the level was fine. I have had to add more distilled water a few months ago, but nothing abnormal.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's great info Ghosty, and a good refresher course on battery care. Thanks!









As far as what kind of converter the Outback has, I know mine runs a lot harder for awhile when I first hook up to shore power. It is deifnately in a 'higher gear', then after about 30-45 minutes, it drops down to a lower setting. Wouldn't this be an indication that it is in fact a 3 stage converter? I have never looked that closely at mine, so I really have no idea.









I have never thought of opening the master battery switch when running on shore power. I'm curious how many people do that?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

The converter in 2006 is made by WFCO and puts out the following

14.2 vdc for the initial 4 hours as long as the current draw is over the set limit 
13.6 vdc until the current draw drops to 2 amps
13.2 vdc for maintenance at about 1 to 1.5 amp

13.2 vdc at 1.5 amps is about what most of the battery minders put out.



W4DRR said:


> I thought I had heard, or read somewhere that the converters in the Outbacks are three stage types. Maybe it was someone's wishful thinking. I have never bothered to actually monitor the voltage to verify that it shifts gears into a high charge (cyclic) mode, and then falls back to a float mode.
> I do know one thing....I would like to replace that converter with one that doesn't spew RF all over the spectrum.
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]126463[/snapback]​


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

SoCalOutback said:


> The converter in 2006 is made by WFCO and puts out the following
> 
> 14.2 vdc for the initial 4 hours as long as the current draw is over the set limit
> 13.6 vdc until the current draw drops to 2 amps
> ...


Good Info SoCalOutbacker -- thx -- will have to check to see what model i have on mine...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yup. The 06 Outbacks started using a real 3 stage charger/converter. My 04 is of the "battery boiler" variety. Don't ask how I know. Lets just say I really like my new 6volt batteries though


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

My '05 has a WFCO. So far it hasn't boiled the battery dry.

Bob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

My 05 has the 3 stage WFCO 55 amp charger/converter.


----------



## Radar (Dec 1, 2005)

I would appreciate some information or clarification. 
I had been told that you can wreck your converter by having it connected to shore power and not having the batteries connected. 
Now, if I understand what I am reading, I can turn the Perco Switch connecting my batteries to my Outback to the "Off" setting and just connect to shore power, without the worry of frying the converter. 
Remembering that I have a 2003 Outback with what ever converter was installed in that model year.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Radar said:


> I would appreciate some information or clarification.
> I had been told that you can wreck your converter by having it connected to shore power and not having the batteries connected.
> Now, if I understand what I am reading, I can turn the Perco Switch connecting my batteries to my Outback to the "Off" setting and just connect to shore power, without the worry of frying the converter.
> Remembering that I have a 2003 Outback with what ever converter was installed in that model year.
> [snapback]127067[/snapback]​


Well that is a bit of a loaded question. The WFCO three stage converter/chargers can run everything in your trailer without the battery but it is recommended to have the battery connected anytime you move the slide.

You need to get the converter model information from the one that is installed in your trailer then we can help a little more.


----------



## Radar (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, I checked the converter and what is written on it
Parallax Power Components
Series 7300
Model 7345
45 amp

I read all the writing on the inside lid and there was nothing regarding having the converter plugged in without having the batteries connected.

Again, any information appreciated


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

After my battery woes this past week... I was told by the RV guru that you should always have the battery hooked up as it serves as a back up to the converter should something go wrong...

As for the slides... mine will not move without the battery connected...

Scott


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Allsixofus said:


> After my battery woes this past week... I was told by the RV guru that you should always have the battery hooked up as it serves as a back up to the converter should something go wrong...
> 
> As for the slides... mine will not move without the battery connected...
> 
> ...


What converters did they put in the Gulfbreese trailers??


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Allsixofus said:
> 
> 
> > After my battery woes this past week... I was told by the RV guru that you should always have the battery hooked up as it serves as a back up to the converter should something go wrong...
> ...


Mine is a 2005 and has the WFCO 3 Stage Converter installed...

Scott


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Allsixofus said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Allsixofus said:
> ...


If the Gulfbreese also has the 3 stage WFCO then the "RV Guru" was giving you dated information. I take my batteries out in the winter but run everything from the lights to the furnace without the batteries installed.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Allsixofus said:
> 
> 
> > CamperAndy said:
> ...


Bottom line is that I now truly understand the electrical issues with my camper and will not allow myself to get put in that same situation again... hope others can learn from my mistakes...


----------

